# URGENT Q.. pls help



## nafets

Hi, I am about to purchase a car, likely from private owner.
What is the best place and way to have it checked out

regarding, real KM, accidents, general conditions of the car and performance or anything else?

thanks a lot


----------



## AlexDhabi

Get it tested at the car registration place if possible, even if it means paying extra. You don't want it to fail its first registration after it becomes your.
Also, see if you can find out from insurance companies if it has been written off previously in an accident.


----------



## Kangaroo_J

There is a website on AD police site that lets you see all previous accident reports and you should also have full inspection and repair estimate done at garage (most will do for small sum of cash)


----------



## Kangaroo_J

Also one car magazine website here provides valuation reports for free


----------



## humus

Kangaroo_J said:


> There is a website on AD police site that lets you see all previous accident reports and you should also have full inspection and repair estimate done at garage (most will do for small sum of cash)


You need the chasis number which is found on the gold malkiya card...

https://es.adpolice.gov.ae/TrafficServices/PublicServices/AccidentsInquiry.aspx?Culture=en


----------



## nafets

thanks a lot, I have been in countries they had specialized places for full check up only for the purpose of purchasing the car, thus asking for it. 

I went to a show to have the car inspected by a mechanic but did I not feel confident he did a good job.

any recomendation for a good shop in Abu Dhabi near Al Reem/ Tourist club area?


thanks a lot


----------



## Kangaroo_J

No sorry, but a lot of locals swear by Mohamed Ijaz car check, 200 aed, front of lifeline hospital, mussafah. 02 555 6465 Ask locals


----------



## Evok

Jamal Auto Works in Mussaffa... ask to talk to Mr. Thomas, tell him you were sent (he'll know what it means).

He'll check it out for you for less than 100 Dhs... I've brought him several vehicles before I purchased them and he's actively helped me understand what is going wrong. 

Best mechanic I've found in the UAE by FAR.


----------



## VWCefiro

Evok said:


> Jamal Auto Works in Mussaffa... ask to talk to Mr. Thomas, tell him you were sent (he'll know what it means).
> 
> He'll check it out for you for less than 100 Dhs... I've brought him several vehicles before I purchased them and he's actively helped me understand what is going wrong.
> 
> Best mechanic I've found in the UAE by FAR.


I go there for almost a year a reliable workshop for any work he even has paint shop and does great job priced reasonably 

If you need parts I go to this place near the exit to Abu Dhabi in mussafah another great place and not overpriced 
I can attach a map on both places if anyone's interested

Sent from my MB865 using Expat Forum


----------



## busybee2

nafets said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase a car, likely from private owner.
> What is the best place and way to have it checked out
> 
> regarding, real KM, accidents, general conditions of the car and performance or anything else?
> 
> thanks a lot


get the seller to do the test for you beforehand, so you know that it will pass. you can log into police website and check the plate number etc if its been in accidents, which most cars will have so dont worry too much as most times they will have been scratched in the car parks etc and then the garage will change the bumpers etc.


----------

